# Benelli M2 or SBE 3



## tkpolasek (Mar 4, 2002)

Getting ready to purchase a new shotgun. I've pretty much decided on a Benelli. Just looking for some opinions and thoughts on the M2 vs the SBE 3? Besides the 3" vs 3.5" is there much difference in these guns? I put this post in the waterfowl forum because 90% of the time this gun will be used for waterfowl hunting.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

I am sure you have shouldered both guns? Benelli.....own an original black eagle(2005)absolutely no problems. All original and still my gun of choice. Never shoot 3.5 any more, but there if I want to. Great gun.....now with that said shot an A400a few times this year and WOW what a great feel for me. I really like the way it pulls up. I would and will buy one if I need to replace the Benelli. I personally prefer 26” barrel, swinging out of a layout boat and ground blinds feels better. Not to mention the price difference. Good luck


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

M2, 28” for me, that’s if my 20 year old Stoeger M2000 ever dies.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

M2 28" is my absolute favorite gun. I've owned them all and the M2 is my go to. I run an extended range Patternmaster in it for literally everything. Skeet, doves down south, waterfowl and everything in between.

If I had it to do over again, I would've bought a 26" since I always run the extended choke tube.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

M2! If you need 3.5” you’re doing it wrong.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Absolutely love knowing 100% that I can kill the spread skirters with $16 a box 3.5" steel if needed. Had several late season hunts at Muskegon where they would not close and I was able to walk out with birds.

If you can handle the guns do it. I was amazed how the same gun with a 28" barrel was a dog but a 26" barrel handled perfectly.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Picked up a new M2 this year after wearing out my old Benelli 1.
I've seen 1000s of snow geese die above me and if you know how to shoot
you wont ever miss the 3.5, cheaper shells too.
Bought mine at Schantz in Otsego nobody beat his price.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Absolutely love knowing 100% that I can kill the spread skirters with $16 a box 3.5" steel if needed. Had several late season hunts at Muskegon where they would not close and I was able to walk out with birds.
> 
> If you can handle the guns do it. I was amazed how the same gun with a 28" barrel was a dog but a 26" barrel handled perfectly.


All 3.5” does is offer a bigger payload at the same speed as 3”. You’re not getting “more power”. You’re throwing more shot at a bird to make up for shooting errors.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> All 3.5” does is offer a bigger payload at the same speed as 3”. You’re not getting “more power”. You’re throwing more shot at a bird to make up for shooting errors.


 exactly. Plus, due to recoil, it generally slows and lessens the accuracy of follow up shots. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> All 3.5” does is offer a bigger payload at the same speed as 3”. You’re not getting “more power”. You’re throwing more shot at a bird to make up for shooting errors.


And the extra shot you are throwing is at the back end of your pattern. Don't know too many people who miss birds because they swing to far in front. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> All 3.5” does is offer a bigger payload at the same speed as 3”. You’re not getting “more power”. You’re throwing more shot at a bird to make up for shooting errors.



Arguing against a larger payload is a tough argument to make....

Larger payloads = less Crips, faster kills with shots that are on target and a slight advantage in regards to pattern density. ESPECIALLY while goose hunting, this is beneficial. 

Anyone who doesn't want that is..... arguing for the sake of being stubborn. Or a lightweight that cant handle a 3.5 inch shell.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

AaronJohn said:


> Arguing against a larger payload is a tough argument to make....
> 
> Larger payloads = less Crips, faster kills with shots that are on target and a slight advantage in regards to pattern density. ESPECIALLY while goose hunting, this is beneficial.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't want that is..... arguing for the sake of being stubborn. Or a lightweight that cant handle a 3.5 inch shell.


Or someone who shoots well enough to not need 3.5”. 3.5” just makes up for shooting errors. That’s it.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> Or someone who shoots well enough to not need 3.5”. 3.5” just makes up for shooting errors. That’s it.


The pattern diameter does not change out of the same choke when testing 3.5 vs. 3. 

I also don't think 10% extra pellets will increased your shot string enough to "correct" poor shooting. 

*Increasing payload does not decrease your margin of error.* Increasing payload stacks the deck in your favor to put birds down effectively when on target, again, especially with bigger tougher birds.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

AaronJohn said:


> The pattern diameter does not change out of the same choke when testing 3.5 vs. 3.
> 
> I also don't think 10% extra pellets will increased your shot string enough to "correct" poor shooting.
> 
> *Increasing payload does not decrease your margin of error.* Increasing payload stacks the deck in your favor to put birds down effectively when on target, again, especially with bigger tougher birds.


I used to shoot 3.5” back in my younger days. I haven’t shot in years and if anything I now shoot much better. I don’t miss it one bit. Shooting is all confidence. So if it makes you feel confident then knock yourself out.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> I used to shoot 3.5” back in my younger days. I haven’t shot in years and if anything I now shoot much better. I don’t miss it one bit. Shooting is all confidence. So if it makes you feel confident then knock yourself out.


Just like anything there is a time and a place for it.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

The absolute best shooters I’ve ever met shot 2 3/4” shells.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

AaronJohn said:


> The pattern diameter does not change out of the same choke when testing 3.5 vs. 3.
> 
> I also don't think 10% extra pellets will increased your shot string enough to "correct" poor shooting.
> 
> *Increasing payload does not decrease your margin of error.* Increasing payload stacks the deck in your favor to put birds down effectively when on target, again, especially with bigger tougher birds.


When you shoot a pattern, the gun barrel is stationary. When shooting at live birds the gun barrel "should" be moving. Going to longer shells can ONLY add shot to the back end of the shot string. I am quite certain that the majority of missed shots are behind the bird. Adding more shot to the back end of the shot string will never correct the majority of misses.


----------



## luke10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I own both an M2 and a SBE2. IMO you can't go wrong with either one. When I hunt the SBE2 is my go to gun. That being said I never shoot 3.5 inch shells. The main advantage to me of the SBE2 is the way that it breaks down for cleaning. When you take the barrel off of the SBE2 it exposes the carriage better and allows for easier access to clean the slide rails. But either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Zeboy said:


> When you shoot a pattern, the gun barrel is stationary. When shooting at live birds the gun barrel "should" be moving. Going to longer shells can ONLY add shot to the back end of the shot string. I am quite certain that the majority of missed shots are behind the bird. Adding more shot to the back end of the shot string will never correct the majority of misses.


Get out of here with logic and common sense.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

If 3.5 inch is what you want buy a 10ga. but I would stay with 3" or 2 3/4 I shoot whichever one I have at the time and no difference between the two.


----------



## justducky430 (Sep 25, 2014)

Every combination of choke, gun and tubes will give different results. But nonetheless here is one of my test patterns from this past fall.

Boss #5, 2-3/4"
30 yds
Remington V3, 12
Carlson Delta Waterfowl MR, .710

It was a very effective load for me when I did my part.

That said, when I centered the bird in the pattern inside say maybe 20'ish yards, some of them were shot up so bad that the meat wasn't usable.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

1 If you are on you are on target, therefore what does it matter? Shoot what is comfortable!
2 On days when the shots are longer 3.5 has more, therefore more chance of success.
3 Are you telling me adding more trip BBs isn't a benefit on late season goose?
4 I think many comments are pertaining to the ideal situation, that's not reality.
5 For Turkey 3.5 all day

Ohh and we could measure our piss stream too. Go practice, that the best advise I have.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

My buddies wife can piss higher up a telephone pole than anyone here, and she doesn't even hunt!


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

*I was mistaken with BOSS shells they are bismuth. still heavier than steel but not quite at the level of tungsten. 

bismuth is also soft, like lead... so you can run it through old gun that wont accept steel shot.


----------

